# rage hypodermic?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anybody have any experience with this head? I found some in the bargain cave at Cabelas and had some money burning a hole in my pocket so I figured why not. I'd like to hear anyone's experiences with this head if they have any?


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

I have not shot them. I did see a thread on here from a elk hunt and they did a great job.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

my buddy shot a deer with them, he said it was unreal the damage it left.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I've killed 4 with them and shot another that so far has survived(I have him on camera) (no fault of the head, it was the shooter). my cousin has killed 3 more. we have zero complaints about them


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

I killed this buck with them and it absolutely destroyed the deer. Best blood trail I've ever followed!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. This gives me more confidence to use them. I hear a lot of great things about rage but of course, hear all the horror stories too. I was thinking about using these for elk next year. I know a lot of people will recommend nothing less than a stout fixed blade broadhead for elk. My setup generates about 70 lbs. of kinetic energy? Would this be adequate?


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes you will be good. Shot placement is the key with any broadhead.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I actually punched one thru both shoulders on a buck (yes I know your not supposed to shot them there). the arrow went completely through and the blades didn't break; although they were nicked up a little, it tore a terrible looking hole! The deer dropped in less than 50 yards, I watched him the whole way! Those thighs are brutal!


----------

